# 2000 Chevy Blazer Common Problems



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My parents just bought my sister a 2000 Chevy Blazer 4.3L Vortec 4x4 automatic with 120,000. It has zero body rust and the frame looks great. We went for a ride in it and it goes good. I was just wandering what some common problems are for Blazers and if there is anything I should keep an eye on. This Blazer is going to be just a form of transportation, it will not be plowing or towing.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Intake gaskets.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

PowersTree;1626584 said:


> Intake gaskets.


Is that a common Vortec problem? I helped my buddy do one on a 305 Vortec.


----------



## willie07 (Jan 2, 2009)

They have intake gasket problems. Upgrade the gaskets with felpro and you should be good. Wheel brg in the front go bad. The spyder (fuel injectors) go bad, and can be upgraded.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

willie07;1626599 said:


> They have intake gasket problems. Upgrade the gaskets with felpro and you should be good. Wheel brg in the front go bad. The spyder (fuel injectors) go bad, and can be upgraded.


x2 on everything already stated above.

Every jimmy/blazer I've come across and owned seems to always leak oil (oil filter adapter/lines). and the also eat fuel pumps unless you make a point of keeping it at 1/4 tank or more. trust me, after the 4th fuel pump I put it i sold that pile of junk!. Don't buy aftermarket fuel pumps either-they don't last.

The transfer cases like to leak on the older ones too, keep it full of fluid and it will be fine. the seals (cv shaft seals) on the front diffs like to leak with higher mileage as well. they are fairly bad on gas as well, similar to a half ton pickup anyway.

Basically keep up on the fluids and regular maintenance and they are fine. I had one that was used as a off-roader by a teen and was fairly beat, hence why it probably had more issues than normal.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I've had 2 of them and both of them the main fixes were the oil cooler lines( or whatever they're called ). Over and over again! Horrible design. Really they just weren't built very well. The functionality of cargo space and seating for kids was good though.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

willie07;1626599 said:


> They have intake gasket problems. Upgrade the gaskets with felpro and you should be good. Wheel brg in the front go bad. The spyder (fuel injectors) go bad, and can be upgraded.





carkey351;1626630 said:


> x2 on everything already stated above.
> 
> Every jimmy/blazer I've come across and owned seems to always leak oil (oil filter adapter/lines). and the also eat fuel pumps unless you make a point of keeping it at 1/4 tank or more. trust me, after the 4th fuel pump I put it i sold that pile of junk!. Don't buy aftermarket fuel pumps either-they don't last.
> 
> ...





WIPensFan;1626704 said:


> I've had 2 of them and both of them the main fixes were the oil cooler lines( or whatever they're called ). Over and over again! Horrible design. Really they just weren't built very well. The functionality of cargo space and seating for kids was good though.


Thanks for the info guys. I'll make sure they keep it above 1/4 of a tank of fuel. I'll also keep an eye on everything else. Even though it's not my Blazer, I'll be the one doing most of the maintenance and repairs.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Ball joints fail all the time. I have even seen them come apart. If their still rivited in, there orignal, Get em changed asap. If there nut and bolted, have em checked. They start to get loose around 20-30k miles. Your truck should have had four sets by now. There was a recall years ago for them, but I would guess it has already been done and they are warn out again. Everything else stated above is true too. Good luck


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Forgot about the ball joints. 

With this being said, I love my little blazer for running around. And its one of the best handling vehicles I've driven in the snow. With a good set of tires on it, its a point a shoot deal in the snow. 

I've got a 97, that I bought from an uncle that has 97k miles. I plan on doing the gaskets and spider assembly hear soon, and I bet its good for another 100k. 

One other issue, the 4l60 trans is known for having a sticky check ball in the valve body. I had issues with a very hard 1-2shift, had the valve body replaced and all is good now.


----------

